# Hydro-Flush or Flush King?



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Any of you all using either the hydro-flush or flush king and do they work well? I kind of like the flush king because it has the gate valve to allow you to fill the tank all the way. I'm using a wand right now to clean the black tank but I'd rather do it from the outside if possible. Thanks.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I have an outside flush attachment, never really paid any attention to what brand it was when it was purchased but how I saw a friend use his. It has a valve where the hose connects and I have almost filed up my black tank with it. I know one thing for sure it really works well on the 2002 model 25FB. I don't leave home without it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I should probably purchase one or the other. I have had problems with dumping the black tank before. (Problem...not enough water in there) I usually end up dumping water down the stool to flush. The back flush sounds like a better way.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Somebody on the forumco outback site said the hydroflush doesn't work very well for them. I think I will probably try the flushking because it has the gate valve so you can completely fill the black tank from outside.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I have the hydroflush on my 28rss. It helps some, but because of the bends in the black and grey pipes, it's not going to clean the tanks perfectly. I still have to add water trhu the toilet to get my black tank clean.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I wound up ordering a flush king. I'm hoping it comes this week because we are heading out for the weekend for our last trip this year and I want to give the tanks a good flush. I'll report back on my success/failure.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We were out this weekend and I got a chance to use the flush king. I would highly recommend getting one as it works very well. I wound up having to flush out the tank several times to get the water to run clear, but after reading about it, that seems to be normal. Now the tanks are squeaky clean and it is really easy to use with no mess at all. Two thumbs up


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

How was the installation of Flush King? Is it easy as a screw on or do you need to do a complete re-plumbing?


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

rialynn79 said:


> How was the installation of Flush King? Is it easy as a screw on or do you need to do a complete re-plumbing?


Nothing to install, really. It just connects between the drain and the slinky. I use it in conjunction with a wand and using both seems to get the job done.

Funny...this post is 6 years old. Good job on doing a search, 'rialynn79'!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy smokes Airboss - if you hadn't have mentioned the "post rises from the grave" I wouldn't have even noticed it. I wonder if this might be a record?









-CC


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sweet - glad to hear it's an easy "install". DH is looking for something simple like that.

Didn't even realize how old that post was... sorry? LOL Now that I know how to do the "search" feature (I love this site) - it makes finding answers to my questions so much easier.... plus I can imagine it gets old when the same questions get posted a thousand times... or even a dozen.









Thanks so much for the replies. Did I mention that I love this site???


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

rialynn79 said:


> Thanks so much for the replies. Did I mention that I love this site???


I know. Isn't awesome!?!

Anyway, the Flush King does work fairly well, but you'll have to back-wash the tank more than once to get it clean. Never really bothered me until I got the wand and the DW saw what was being left behind. Both are better.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

i have a Flush King and use it each and every time I dump my tanks. It allows me to see how clean I'm getting my tanks, and when the water runs clear, I know I've done a great job cleaning the tank(s).

I highly recommend the Flush King.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Thanks so much for the replies. Did I mention that I love this site???


I know. Isn't awesome!?!

Anyway, the Flush King does work fairly well, but you'll have to back-wash the tank more than once to get it clean. Never really bothered me until I got the wand and the DW saw what was being left behind. Both are better.
[/quote]

Exactly my experience, too. The Flush King gets used more frequently than the wand, but both work well in combination. Unless you can see what is coming out, you really don't know for sure if the tank is clean.

In addition, we always add a capful of liquid Calgon water softener and a couple gallons of water to both the black and gray tanks every time we are done camping, dumping, and rinsing. The Calgon keeps the inside of the tank walls slick, so "stuff" doesn't tend to stick. We're on our fourth season with our Outback, and I've never had a problem with leaky dump valves or false sensor readings. (Knock on wood!)

Mike


----------

